# Lastolite Ezybox Hot Shoe Softbox used with Alienbee Strobes???



## MonteGraham (Apr 1, 2015)

Can i use the Lastolite Ezybox Hot Shoe Softbox with Alienbee Strobes???


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2015)

Not without making some kind of convertor.


----------



## MonteGraham (Apr 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Not without making some kind of convertor.



Due tell??


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2015)

The 'lollipop' plastic POS that comes with the EzyBox and is needed to mount the actual box part to anything has a big slot in it to fit a speedlite. Trouble is the slot is way too narrow in height (no problem with a dremel) but more importantly, it is too long/wide to fit on the four arms of the Alienbee.

You would need to make a disc the same size as the 'lillipop' and cut a circle out of it the right size for the PCB arms. You need about 145mm on the outer edge for the EzyBox and about 90mm for the PCB, not impossible by any means but the should both really have rolled edges, or a bit of thickness. If you asked me to make one I'd get a thinish chopping board and cut it out of that.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 1, 2015)

For the crowd here to better answer your question: will you need to go back and forth between firing AB's and speedlights in the back of this softbox? And is it the smallest of these? I looked in Google images and see at least two sizes. Light stand use or hand-held by assistant?

I have Einsteins and they fit with appropriate ring through the back of a larger QBox but the smallest EzyBox looks too small at the light source end.

Do you already have the AB's and want a little softbox or are you interested in having more light and have not picked the source/gear? The Witstro is a lot of light out of a smaller head and because of its tube -- very good in softboxes of all sizes.

One high-quality manufacturer for some speedlight-to-Buff/Balcar mountings is Kacey Enterprises. These are paired with their own modifiers but might work in your situation.


----------

